# [SUCHE] Tragetasche / Tragegurt für Desktop PC



## amsch (3. Januar 2015)

*[SUCHE] Tragetasche / Tragegurt für Desktop PC*

Hallo!

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Tragetasche oder einem Tragegurt für meinen Desktop PC.

Ich hätte schon 2 Kandidaten gefunden, aber [1] ist zu klein für meinen  PC (50 x 50 x 25 cm) und [2] ist nirgends mehr erhältlich.

[1] http://lindenkontor.de/42-Degrees-PC...PC-Tragetasche
[2] http://www.thermaltake.com/products-...?id=C_00001821

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Es muss keine Tasche sein, ein Gurtsystem reicht auch.


----------



## amsch (4. Januar 2015)

Keine sachdienlichen Hinweise?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Also, PCs rumzutragen ist halt kaum mehr üblich, das wird schwer...  was hast Du denn für nen PC bzw. Gehäuse? Es gibt ja ein paar Mini-ITX oder MicroATX-Gehäuse, die selber einen Tragegriff haben, so dass man die sehr leicht transportieren kann. Vlt. wäre ein neues Gehäuse die bessere Wahl?

Selbst beim Gehäuse-Spezialisten Caseking hab nur eine Tasche gefunden: Caseking.de » Gaming » Tragesysteme » OZONE LanPck Gaming LAN-Tasche - schwarz


----------



## amsch (4. Januar 2015)

Mein Gehäuse gefällt mir so recht gut - da hätt ich keine Lust das zu ändern - aber danke trotzdem


----------



## amsch (7. Januar 2015)

Keiner einen Tipp?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. Januar 2015)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/like_the_grand_canyon/7603032916/


----------



## svd (7. Januar 2015)

Du kannst dir ja was aus diversen Einzelteilen zusammensuchen.

Vlt. zwei von denen hier um das Gehäuse, dazu einen Schultergurt?


----------

